# Tips: You know that you are going to have to work for them?



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Everyone is excited about the future in regard to Tips due to the result of the recent court cases. What I gather from reading all the posts is everyone thinks that tips are just going to magically fall into their laps. 

I hope everyone realizes that tips are earned. You will actually have to do something besides just driving them from point A to point B safely to get them. You do the minimum you will continue to get the minimum. It is time to step up or game and differentiate ourselves from other drivers.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I have seen my tips go up over the past few weeks. My market is way over saturated but I think peoe are getting such crappy drivers when they get a good one like me thy appreciate it way more and are willing to tip for the service.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

We need to have a talk about your flair... 
Now, you just have the minimum of 15 pieces of flair. 
You see Brian over there? 
Brian has over 37 pieces of flair.


----------

